# Type 1 bikers?



## T1Biker (17 May 2022)

Hello all I am a MTB and a Roadie. I have Type 1 diabetes and cycling is a challenge and I am wondering how many is there of me on here and how do you deal with long rides what do you do or not do and I am sure you take NO insulin before a ride most of the time my sugar goes thru the roof then later on I come crashing down. I do wear a sensor but most of the time it isn't correct always higher ..


----------



## Vantage (19 May 2022)

I'm a T1 cyclist. 
First things first is do NOT stop taking your insulin prior to a ride. What you can do, is reduce the amount you take depending on how hard or long you intend to ride. This is where the sensor comes in handy. 
If you've done the DAPHNE or similar carb counting course those diet rules still apply here. 
You'll want to eat something with long lasting carbs before your ride. During the ride, keep a stash of fast burning carbs (jelly babies or similar) for hypo treatment and more slow burning carbs also to get you home/carry on riding. 
If you're using the Dexcom sensor, it can be calibrated to match your finger prick reader. I'm not so sure about the Libre. I've used both. Both will have discrepancies in readings due to the locations of blood glucose samples and the libre's have a 5 - 10min delay in glucose results making readings even less accurate. They should both be roughly accurate enough to work with.


----------



## fossyant (19 May 2022)

The libre should be good enough - my son's on one and rarely finger pricks (he should do it more often), but it's been a life saver now he's working as he doesn't always get time to test.


----------



## icowden (25 May 2022)

Another vote for the libre being effective. My daughter uses a libre V2 and Omnipod dash. She almost never has to finger prick. She has a tendency to go high during rides rather than low. The delay on a libre V2 is about 2 and a half minutes - not 5 to 10. At the moment we are trying to get the V3 which is smaller and even better as it constantly updates with BG readings. We have used a Miao Miao previously to get BG sent straight to an android wear wristwatch.


----------



## Brava210 (1 Jun 2022)

Another T1 Rider here.
I use Libre 2 with Diabox app, which sends the BG levels to my Samsung watch every 5 minutes automatically.
When riding I just need to glance at the watch, it tells me the BG and the direction it is heading too.

Gary


----------



## icowden (1 Jun 2022)

Brava210 said:


> Another T1 Rider here.
> I use Libre 2 with Diabox app, which sends the BG levels to my Samsung watch every 5 minutes automatically.
> When riding I just need to glance at the watch, it tells me the BG and the direction it is heading too.
> 
> Gary



nice - tell me more about Diabox!

We have used a Miao Miao before, but my daughter didn't like how cumbersome it was. Does Diabox have any effect on the Libre 2 battery life?


----------



## Brava210 (3 Jun 2022)

Hi,

I have been using Diabox for 6 months. It has never had any visible effect on the Battery life of the Sensors.
I just fir a New Sensor, start it up in the usual way.
Scan it with NFC for Diabox to pick it up.
You can carry on scanning with Libre App and just let Diabox do it's thing


----------



## icowden (3 Jun 2022)

Brava210 said:


> I have been using Diabox for 6 months. It has never had any visible effect on the Battery life of the Sensors.
> I just fir a New Sensor, start it up in the usual way.



Hmm - might just see if the little one fancies giving it a try whilst we are waiting for Libre 3. What watch face do you use on your Samsung?


----------



## Brava210 (3 Jun 2022)

It's the standard G Watch face.

This is the standard Digital watch face on My Samsung Active


----------



## C R (23 Jun 2022)

Another T1 here, using libre 2. That diabox looks interesting, have to have a look. My main complaint about the sensor is that on early morning rides it tends to complain about it being too cold to give a reading, and have to warm it up for a few minutes with my hand over it before I can know what my bg is doing. 

For long rides I adjust food and rapid acting depending on the level before setting off. During the ride I keep an eye on the levels and adjust as needed. Having done DAPHNE, the adjustment is not too difficult.


----------



## icowden (24 Jun 2022)

So far with Diabox I can't get it to work with test flight. The Join Testflight link just won't work. Any tips?


----------



## C R (24 Jun 2022)

I was looking at the Diabox app, is it specific for Samsung and Apple watches?


----------



## icowden (24 Jun 2022)

C R said:


> I was looking at the Diabox app, is it specific for Samsung and Apple watches?



If you have android you should be able to use any watch. It's just a matter of finding a watch face that supports it. The MySugar watch face says it's compatible with Diabox.


----------



## C R (24 Jun 2022)

icowden said:


> If you have android you should be able to use any watch. It's just a matter of finding a watch face that supports it. The MySugar watch face says it's compatible with Diabox.



But it has to be an android watch, not a phone?


----------



## Brava210 (24 Jun 2022)

C R said:


> But it has to be an android watch, not a phone?



It will work with Android phone, you then have the option to send the data to an Android watch.
I have found Samsung to be most reliable for this but it should work with any half decent Android watch/phone

This is my Samsung Galaxy Watch 4


----------



## fossyant (24 Jun 2022)

Wow, it's all moved on a bit. When we self funded the libre, we used an open source system and set up a web site etc with the instructions so we could remotely monitor my son (16 ish at the time).

He's NHS funded for the libre now and just uses his phone, but he did have two bad 2.0 hypos this week with the heat in the night. He had to phone into work to say he will be in late before he could drive - unfortunately he sleeps through alarms and we were away (he's 21).

Its ideal for work as his hands are usually mucky, so no need to wash and prick test.


----------

